# half burnt wood chunks



## rdwhahb (Sep 21, 2013)

What do you guys/gals do with half burnt wood chunks? Fruit wood chunks.

Can you reuse them or are they pretty much done?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2013)

Use them until they are gone...  they are  probably charcoal now...  good for heat and probably a little smoke...

Dave


----------



## rdwhahb (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave! Will remember this going forward.


----------



## smokingreg (Sep 22, 2013)

Any chips or chunks that I have left in my egg, I just mix in with the rest of the lump charcoal, since it pretty much turns to charcoal anyway.


----------

